# Temporary home needed for two cats ( London)



## Mrjinxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi

I am in need of a temporary home for two 7 yr old cats, brother and sister , black and white, fully vaccinated , litter trained, all food/ treats and litter provided . Very friendly . We live in South London so local would be great as we would like to visit . May suit someone who is used to fostering cats, no other cats or dogs as they are not used it other animals. If you can help or have any advice that would be great .

Thank you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Mrjinx....it would probably help if you can provide a little more detail...
How long would the foster placement be for?
What area of SE London are you in?
Do the cats need outside access
Maybe the reason that you are looking to foster them out?


----------



## Mrjinxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Temp home needed for a couple of months , currently living in East dulwich( se22) . The cats belong to my partner and he is currently living with me but I already have cats and we are worried they won't all get along with each other. We are doing all we can to keep them and we certainly don't want to separate them as they are brother and sister, so we came up with the idea of temporary foster care.


----------

